# Buying a GIC with TD Waterhouse



## Erome1 (Aug 19, 2016)

Hey all,

To buy a GIC with TD Waterhouse- how do I find the code for it, and how do I buy it? Is it a 'stock/option/mutual'?

Or do I need to call TD Waterhouse to do this?

Where do people find TD Waterhouse eligble GICs at rates?

Thanks!


----------



## GreatLaker (Mar 23, 2014)

In WebBroker, in the top nav bar click Trading > Fixed Income > GIC Rates. A new window will open with available GICs.
Or this direct link: https://fibondoneselfserve.tdwaterhouse.ca/FIP_GICLinkWeb/GICLink?language=en

You have to call to order.


----------



## Erome1 (Aug 19, 2016)

Interesting- my webbroker under trading has:

Column 1: Buy/Sell
-Stock and ETFs
-Options
-Mutual Funds

Column 2: Trade Management
- Order Status
-Margin and Concentration Limits

Column 3: Trading Platforms
-Advanced Dashboard

Don't see anything for GICs or fixed income there...


----------



## GreatLaker (Mar 23, 2014)

I also have:
Column 1: Buy/Sell
-Stock and ETFs
-Options
-Mutual Funds
-Fixed Income
-New Issues

Maybe call TD


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

TDDI has added online purchases of GICs. Examples of rates at 5 years

Equitable Bank: 1.56%
Canadian Tire Bank: 1.54%
Canadian Western: 1.38%
Duo Bank: 1.31%
B2B Bank: 1.29%
Manulife: 1.15%


----------



## Thal81 (Sep 5, 2017)

You beat me to it J4B... That's a most welcome feature! (and about time)


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

Great news.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

At a quick glance, these appear to be more or less the same as the rates at Scotia iTrade. Within 2 basis points anyway.


----------



## dotnet_nerd (Jul 1, 2009)

Too bad they don't offer Oaken (1.8% for 5-year)



TermAnnualSemi annualMonthly1 Year1.401.351.3018 Months1.601.551.502 Years1.501.451.403 Years1.601.551.504 Years1.701.651.605 Years1.801.751.70









Oaken Financial - Our GIC rates







oaken.com


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

That is not possible because the brokerage takes a commission on GICs offered through its platform, which I understand is often about 25bp. The broker equivalent of a retail Oaken Financial GICs is a Home Trust GIC. 

That is the way it is for Equitable Group as well. EQ Bank is the retail GIC offering at 1.7% while Equitable Bank is the brokerage GIC offering at 1.56%.


----------

